# IG the Psyker machine guns.



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Thought I'd post this up since I faced this today and was really impressed with the damage it did.

Required units are a Primaris Psyker and a full Psyker Battle squad. Total investment of 180 points. Optional transport of choice (chimera works best due to firepoints)

Now lets look at what this does to a unit under 6th edition rules.

The Primaris Psyker selects the telepathy chart and trades his rolled power for the default Primaris power of Psychic Shriek.

In game the unit roll upto 12inch range of their target and use the Battle squads power to reduce the targets leadership by 9. The Primaris then screams at them doing 3D6-targets leadership wound with no armour or cover saves. This sees around 9 wounds taken causing panic on a -9 to leadership test.

I dont personally play guard but this is definatly a combination to watch out for!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

_Moved to Tactics._


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh dear, that's horrendous! I was thinking of exploiting the fact that they get an omgwtfbbq shot potential with Lightning Arc alongside Precision Strikes to snipe off characters but this is much cooler.

Nice find!

Midnight


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice spotting. I likes that OP combo that blends everything except Fearless hordes - and for everything we can't blend easily, we have le dual blood talon Furioso / Death Comp Dread (the latter is probs worse anyway due to rage buff).


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Only problem is range - I wouldn't put the two units together, as the single chimera delivery system would bring them into range of all manner of things (assault in particular), so spreading them across units would be better. Keep the Psyker Battle Squad near the back (use the 36" range), and bring the psyker forward (in a chimera/ Infantry blob). It requires significant deployment issues, and will be nasty on hard to kill units (big bugs, such as the Swarmlord Deathstar). Assuming it all rolls successfully though (and i guess that's the limitation of it).


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Antonius said:


> Nice spotting. I likes that OP combo that blends everything except Fearless hordes - and for everything we can't blend easily, we have le dual blood talon Furioso / Death Comp Dread (the latter is probs worse anyway due to rage buff).


Eh, fearless aren't immune to PBSs, they reduce your leadership and then you nuke them with Shriek, you'll probably be removing 8 models, but potentially over 10. Good to note that you can't use Weaken Resolve from inside a transport, so they'll do this once and then turn into mushy grey past

Someone pointed this combo out to me yesterday actually


----------



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh. God. 

-Wraps self in Psychic Hood and cries in the Thunderhawk-


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Arlex said:


> Oh. God.
> 
> -Wraps self in Psychic Hood and cries in the Thunderhawk-


Just ally a rune priest or njal or a farseer.


----------



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

mcmuffin said:


> Just ally a rune priest or njal or a farseer.


-Peeks from cloak- 
Ok... 
-begrudgingly spends more money-


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

O god no, a friend of mine plays IG and I'm doubting if I'm gonna tell this to him, even if we have to fight together in a 2v2, cause he will screw me over with it after that fight every time, this is a mean combo, not to mention you don't need to luck to roll the right power as it is a signature spell, nice find, now don't tell any IG players.....


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

The best thing is it's cheap enough to add a troop choice in and use the psyker mind blender as allies. Throw in a valk or hydra flaks and you have lots of really effective units to compliment most lists.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Even meaner when you take three Psyker squads and the Doom of Malan'tai as an ally for your IG...

Wait a second. Crap.

Midnight


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Shriek's 12" range really does hurt the power of this combo. It takes a bit of finesse to pull off.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Can Psychic powers be shot out of transports using fire points? Because that would make it easier, surely?

Also loving the idea of nearly EVERY army being able to take this combo. It's really brought the army community together, no? :laugh:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Can Psychic powers be shot out of transports using fire points? Because that would make it easier, surely?


Only if it's classed as a shooting Psychic Attack I believe.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Can Psychic powers be shot out of transports using fire points? Because that would make it easier, surely?
> 
> Also loving the idea of nearly EVERY army being able to take this combo. It's really brought the army community together, no? :laugh:


Only Psychic Shooting attacks, so not Weaken Resolve. If you manage to walk your Psyker battle squad up to 12" of me then manage to 

Weaken Resolve, LD 9 test
I fail my Deny the Witch (6+)
Cast Psyhic Shriek on LD 9
I fail another Deny the Witch (6+)

You're rolling a lot of dice on a one shot weapon. I think the minimum you can buy this combo for as an ally is 320 points barebones. Yeah I'm not worried about getting blown up by this,


----------



## Nagass (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with you Aramoro and I made the maths.
The sucess chances are about 48.22%



Aramoro said:


> Weaken Resolve, LD 9 test
> 30/36
> I fail my Deny the Witch (6+)
> 5/6
> ...


So most of time, this combo will fail.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Only Psychic Shooting attacks, so not Weaken Resolve. If you manage to walk your Psyker battle squad up to 12" of me then manage to
> 
> Weaken Resolve, LD 9 test
> I fail my Deny the Witch (6+)
> ...


Weaken resolve is any unit within 36" and LOS.

Only the PS needs to be within 12" for Psychic Shriek, which can be fired out of a transport. 


However, this combo is not just limited to the shriek. The Dominate power is a Malediction (and therefore doesnt roll to hit) that can be targetted at a unit within 24": unit takes leadership tests to move, shoot, run, or charge. 

That could be even more devastating than AP2/Ignore Cover wounds. TH/SS termies that cant do anything? Awesome.

Terrify works as well, causing an (barring snake eyes) immediate fall back of target unit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nagass said:


> I agree with you Aramoro and I made the maths.
> The sucess chances are about 48.22%
> 
> 
> ...



48% chance is pretty good all things considered. At the very least when it works it'll be very effective. Additionally the times it DOES work may result in either your opponent focusing far too much on some squishy T3 psykers, or avoiding that area heavily, creating new possibilities.

After all, no kill is like overkill, and people over react to overkill.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

Zion said:


> After all, no kill is like overkill, and people over react to overkill.


that sounds like one of the little anecdotes that the rulebook has in the margins XD


----------

